#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Аватар 2

## Топпер

24 января объявлен старт проекта "Аватар 2"

Трейлер нового фильма:



Надо признать, что сценарий весьма нетривиален.

----------

Иван Петров (21.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (23.03.2011)

----------


## Джигме

К чему вы это бханте Топпер?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.03.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Весна-с.

----------

Echo (23.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> К чему вы это бханте Топпер?


Наткнулся сегодня  :Smilie:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Друзья, у монахов тоже есть чувство юмора.

----------

Joy (22.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.03.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Замечательно!

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Заметила, что"синенькие" персонажи изменились внешне. Словно авторы замахались с компьютерной графикой и решили вернуться к старому дедовскому способу гримировки артистов.  Покрасили их и отправили на съемочную площадку

----------


## Топпер

> Заметила, что"синенькие" персонажи изменились внешне. Словно авторы замахались с компьютерной графикой и решили вернуться к старому дедовскому способу гримировки артистов.  Покрасили их и отправили на съемочную площадку


Это стиль  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

> Заметила, что"синенькие" персонажи изменились внешне. Словно авторы замахались с компьютерной графикой и решили вернуться к старому дедовскому способу гримировки артистов. Покрасили их и отправили на съемочную площадку


Так и есть, поскольку это не трейлер аватара 2, а просто прикол.

----------


## Grinii

Оооо до 2-го Аватара еще очень долго ! Дата выхода  18 декабря 2020 года.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2018)

----------

